# Lpotm



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey guys! I was thinking of organising a Large Piece of the month. We've had SOTWs before and with the amount of artists we have currently, I think it'd be great to get some competetions going to keep this forum alive!

I was thinking for the first one, having no theme and just leaving it freestyle. Though the dimensions must be greater than 400X400.

How many people would be interested in doing this? I was thinking a mid Jan start (let the holidays go by so people can have time) and give a couple weeks for entries.

If you'd be interested just say so! I think 5-6 people minimum would make this great, more even better.

I'll add in as much credits as I possibly can to the winner and second place when this starts also.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

SO!

Just saying so.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Chileandude said:


> SO!
> 
> Just saying so.


If that post isn't just random spam, can you please elaborate as it makes no sense to me.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> If you'd be interested just say so!


I hope it makes sense now.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Chileandude said:


> I hope it makes sense now.


Crystal clear! It should of made sense prior to your second post... but oh well.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

in it to win it.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

*inittowinit.*


----------

